# Best Resilient Channel for TWO layers of 5/8" Drywall



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Check with dietrichmetalframing.com page # 46 Item # ( RCDN / RCDE ) Double Leg resilient installation is typically used for ceiling applications with multiple layers of gypsum board.


----------



## spaz (Mar 7, 2019)

weird link isn't working for me. 
Keeps taking me to a webstaurantstore.com


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

spaz said:


> weird link isn't working for me.
> Keeps taking me to a webstaurantstore.com


 I think they put the channel between two layers.
https://bkl.ca/features/resilient-channel-use-dont-screw/


----------



## spaz (Mar 7, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> I think they put the channel between two layers.
> https://bkl.ca/features/resilient-channel-use-dont-screw/




Yeah looks to be... maybe if I do that I won't need to spend hundreds of dollars on Green Glue...??


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

https://www.clarkdietrich.com/sites...FullLine/07122018_Fullline_Update.pdf#page=19

Try this site


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

spaz said:


> Yeah looks to be... maybe if I do that I won't need to spend hundreds of dollars on Green Glue...??


You can use RedGuard in place of green glue products to isolate the sheets from the joists and the sheets from each other - the concept of the green stuff is simply to leave a resilient layer that dampens vibrations between layers. Rolling RedGuard on can achieve the same goal and far less cost.


----------



## spaz (Mar 7, 2019)

Domo said:


> You can use RedGuard in place of green glue products to isolate the sheets from the joists and the sheets from each other - the concept of the green stuff is simply to leave a resilient layer that dampens vibrations between layers. Rolling RedGuard on can achieve the same goal and far less cost.


 

So this stuff here huh? It doesn't fully harden then 


Then if I use this just put the channels on the studs and put the two layers of drywall together instead of drywall/channel/drywall


https://www.acehardware.com/departm...MIgemWl8ud4QIV9R6tBh1NAgOYEAQYASABEgIQZPD_BwE


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

spaz said:


> So this stuff here huh? It doesn't fully harden then
> 
> 
> Then if I use this just put the channels on the studs and put the two layers of drywall together instead of drywall/channel/drywall
> ...



Then you might need a heavier channel for the extra weight


----------



## spaz (Mar 7, 2019)

The channel I posted a link two originally says it can handle up to two layers of 5/8"


But I know that scares me being a single leg channel. Maybe order isolation clips and do a two leg channel


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

We used RC-1 on walls & RC-2 on ceilings. I wouldn't consider putting 2 layers of 5/8" drywall on 25ga single leg resilient channel FWIW.


----------

